# ky lease



## ky guide (Sep 24, 2004)

1100 acres in wayne co ky,all timber  all game $ 8000 lots of deer and turkey


----------



## Rob (Nov 9, 2004)

I sent you an e-mail.....


----------



## tarbaby (Dec 24, 2004)

*Ky Lease*

Where is Wayne Cty located, N,W,S, E? Who has it now? or are you the sub-leasor?


----------



## funboy30189 (Dec 24, 2004)

Middle of the state right on the border of Tenn.


----------



## syates32 (Dec 29, 2004)

*KY Lease*

I sent you an email... VERY INTERESTED!!!!


----------

